# Taking rats with me on vacation!



## Tresski (Oct 23, 2016)

The first week of 2017 my family and some long-time friends will be traveling to Tennessee for a week-long vacation, and then to Orlando for a week in February. I just got my rats a little over a week ago, but I'm trying to plan ahead for such things as vacations. I've read a lot of things about taking your rats with you on vacation and how it's most preferable to leave them with a trusted care-taker instead of bringing them along. Thing is, I have no one I'd really trust with my pets, and those whom I would trust simply can't stand rats (sadly). 
So more or less I have to bring them along with me to Tennessee, which I don't mind, I just don't want to over-stress the rats. From where I live in FL our trip driving to TN would be about 12 hours. At home, I have them (3 girls) in a DCN cage, which I cant bring. Thus, i'm trying to find a cage that's not too small, but also is not too big or particularly hard to move around. Any cage recommendations that would fit the bill? Thanks!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd go with a plastic dog carrier. I've been on road trips with my girls and it worked well. 

Something like this - http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=33506&rel=1

You need to make certain that the grates and holes aren't too big for them to squeeze through. Throw some fleece in there and a water bottle attached to the front with a box for them to sleep in and some toys.


----------



## Tresski (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks!! I'll make sure to keep that in mind then!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Since you can take your rats via your family's car I'd say in this situation it is more preferable to take them along . I second what Grotesque said about the dog carrier. You could probably make some alterations in it to hang hammocks too. 

When we took our rats to a cabin we transported them in a cat carrier (I think you can only get this type in Europe) but it's perfect for full grown rats. I _don't_ think it's a good sole vacation cage I just wanted to share some ideas of what I put in it.:







I filled the bottom with hemp and gave them some willows sticks to chew. I used all card board boxes for hides, and a tiny water bottle.

The first time I used the cage was when we took them to the vets, and I filled it with fleece (long term not a good idea). I just think this gives you a better idea of what type of carrier it is.
View attachment 267146


I just got back from visiting family in the USA and I missed my girls dearly even though they were well cared for by my friend for three weeks. If I could I would take them on all trips if possible!


----------



## Rat Feng Shui (Aug 8, 2016)

I am in Houston TX and I have learned the hard way ( by one dying in the car ) that to go to the vet I have to put the rats in a cooler with a wireless thermometer I can watch. I take freezer blocks out of the cooler or put them in, as needed. The rats are in there in a smaller box, the typical clear plastic with a plastic grid lid for small animal transport. This is just for a 45 minute drive each way but it's especially crucial in the afternoon. I've been to Florida several times and saw that the sun there is even more intense than here. So I would seriously consider, will the rats be left in the car for any length of time? WIll the sun be shining on them? One ray of sun killed one rat in the car in about 10 minutes... sorry to be discouraging.


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

Seeing as you have some time before leaving, you could also see if you could find a rat sitter. Maybe post an ad online, and then you can take your time interviewing people because you don't need someone right away.

Just an idea. I don't think there's anything wrong with bringing them along as long as you can find a way to do it safely.


----------



## Marilynx (Jun 1, 2015)

I have eleven rats. THat's a little too many to handle when cleaning their CND, so I have two of these, http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067+28200+28340&pcatid=28340, which I use to keep them secure. 

I have also used them to take them to their breeder, who has also been my rat sitter for over a year. 

Unfortunately, the day before I was due to leave town, SHE was called out of town. Not willing to trust my Girls' lives to my as-yet-untested multi-day feeding and watering system, I put them in the cages and took them with me. Six rats in one, five in the other. 

My Girls were bored, bored, bored, bored with a minimum of toys and not much room, but they managed.

We got home and I started putting them back in their CND and they were squeaking with excitement to have space, toys, exercise wheels, etc. again.

I think I would take them with me if I were going to be gone for two weeks, if I didn't have a reliable sitter. But DO be careful about leaving them in a car -- it can get SO hot, and rats do poorly in heat.

My husband is now saying that if we should have to evacuate for a hurricane, we will have to take both vans, and SOMEHOW take the CND with us so the Girls don't go crazy while we are away.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

You need a cage that is well ventilated on top and at least 1 side if using a storage bin. No sun should reach the cage, no matter how much the AC cools down the car. Finally I would use at least two inches of very absorbant bedding like Aspen or it will stink in your car.


----------



## Tresski (Oct 23, 2016)

All these posts will be super helpful! I'll try to look for a reliable sitter but if I'm unable to find one then I'll take to heart the many suggestions I've received. Thanks, all ^^


----------

